# Sinamics S120 Absolutencoder verliert Positionswerte bei POWER OFF



## Gerri (5 Juli 2010)

Hallo
ich habe ein von Siemens komplett konzeptioniertes Sinamics S120 System.

Nun kommt es vor, dass bei POWER OFF, ab einer gewissen Distanz die Positionswerte verloren gehen und etwas anderes vom Servo an die SPS gesendet wird.

Ist der Speicher eventuell zu klein? Gibt es hierfür abhilfe?

Die Übersetzung des Motor / Getrieb ist auch nicht allzu gross.


----------



## IBFS (5 Juli 2010)

Gerri schrieb:


> Hallo
> ....ab einer gewissen Distanz die Positionswerte verloren gehen und etwas anderes vom Servo an die SPS gesendet wird...


 
ab einer gewissen Distanz, was bedeutet das?

Es ist bei MULTITURN-ENCODERN so, dass man nur im positiven
Bereich fahren und vor allem die Maschine ausschalten darf.
Sonst ist nach dem Einschalten  "-1000mm = max. Encoderwert - 1000mm".
Das ist ggf. der Fehler.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Gerri (5 Juli 2010)

nunja, es wird immer in negativer richtung gefahren. 
Die Sinamics rechnen die Position auch im Minusbereich richtig. 

Zwei Meter Powr off ist ok, 15 Meter Power off und der Fehler tritt auf.

Der neue Wert ist aber sicher um den Faktor 50 kleiner als der Weg zum Ende der Fahrbahn (und da zäholt der Encoder korrekt beim Verfahren).


----------



## Superkater (5 Juli 2010)

*RAM nach ROM nach der Referznfahrt?*

Servus,

wir verwenden auch die S120 Familie mit normalen Motorencodern wie 2 spurige Resolver oder Sinus/cosinus Geber.

Ich mache in einem selbstgeschriebenen DCC Programm nach dem Ende jeder Referenzfahrt ein Kopieren der Daten von RAM nach ROM mit dem p978 bei jeder Achse. Dan blinkt die READY LED an der CU320 für einige Sekunden und die Offsetwerte der Geber werden ins FLASH geschrieben.

Seitdem verlieren wir nach Power/Off keine Geberdaten mehr. Das war ein Tipp von Siemens Wien, der super war.


----------



## Gerri (5 Juli 2010)

also resolver verlieren natürlich die position, normale Encoder kann ich nicht wirklich zuordnen.

Aber bei resolver - während der fahrt speichere die aktuelle position in einen remanenten speicher. 
Falls nach dem ersten einschalten der erste Zyklus noch nicht beendet ist -> überschreibe die aktuelle position mit der gespeicherten.

dann sparrst du dir die referenzfahrt


----------



## Superkater (6 Juli 2010)

*Wir haben Zeit für eine Refernzfahrt.*

Servus,

danke für den Tipp, wir haben aber immer genug Zeit für eine Referenzfahrt der Achse. Da müssen wir zeitlich nix tricksen.

Wir habe bei einem RBG auch auf der Liftachse einen Absolutwertgeber im Einsatz. Aber die Elektronik im SMI10 oder SMI20 Modul (Driveclick am Motor) hat laut Auskunft von Siemens KEINEN Festwertspeicher oder Flash integriert.

Wenn ich z.B. die Simotion CPU D435 urlösche oder die Version hochziehe oder bei der CU320 einen Firmwarewechsel durchführe, dann muss ich zwangsweise eine Referenzfahrt starten (auch beim Absolutwertgeber).

Also muss sich der Speicher der Geberlage-Offsetverschiebung im FLASH der Simotion oder CU320 befinden.

Ist das bei eurer Applikation nicht so?   
Ist bei euch der Speicher wirklich im SMI Modul des Motorgebers abgelegt? 
Wenn das so wäre, hätte uns Siemens voll angelogen?

Welcher Zahlenwert wird bei eurem Geber im p400[] eingetragen? (Aber bitte nicht 10000 = Erkennung via Driveclick).


----------



## offliner (6 Juli 2010)

Was für ein Geber ist das ? Ein Multiturngeber hat nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Umdrehungen, die er absolut auflösen kann, z.B. 4096. Fährt man nun eine Position >4096 Umdrehungen an, dann fängt die Position nach Power OFF/ON wieder bei Umdrehungen - 4096 (je nach Geber) an. Abhilfe beim SINAMICS S120 Einfachpositionierer ist es, die Lageverfolgung einzuschalten, dann werden die Überläufe des Gebers gezählt. Aber auch dann darf der Motor bei Power OFF nicht mehr als die halben Umdrehungen (z.B. 2048 bei Siemens Motoren mit EnDat) verdreht werden. 
Ansonsten muss eine überlagerte Steuerung die Überläufe registrieren. Das man nicht in den neg. Bereich fahren darf ist quatsch.


----------



## offliner (6 Juli 2010)

Das RAM nach ROM kopieren wird dann nötig, wenn eine Absolutwertgeberjustage gemacht wurde, um den Offset zu übernehmen. Sonst ist die Justage nach dem Ausschalten weg. Die Justage muss man aber nur einmal beim Einrichten und nach Gebertausch machen, sonst bräuchte man keinen Absolutwertgeber...


----------



## IBFS (6 Juli 2010)

offliner schrieb:


> Das man nicht in den neg. Bereich fahren darf ist quatsch.


 
Bei Schneider / ex .Berger_Lahr Antrieben gilt folgendes:
Mann darf nicht den Antriebsstrang ausschalten, wenn man in
den negativen Bereich gefahren ist, daher fahre ich immer nur
im positiven Bereich mit genügend Abstand zur Null. 

Ich will mir nicht ständig Gedanken machen müssen, wo etwas
gespeichert ist. Bei den IFA/ILA-Antrieben zumindest ist das
gut nachvollziehbar - siehe PDF-Auszug

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Mitleser (6 Juli 2010)

*Aktiviere Parameter Lageverfolgung*

Hallo Gerri,

Du musst im Register Antriebe\Servo\Technologie\Lageregelung\Mechanik die die Lageverfolgung aktivieren.
Mit dem aktivieren diese Parameters werden auch die Übergänge des Multiturn-Gebers mitgezählt.

Gruss


----------



## IBFS (6 Juli 2010)

Mitleser schrieb:


> Mit dem aktivieren diese Parameters werden auch die Übergänge des Multiturn-Gebers mitgezählt.


 
Die Frage stellt sich aber, WO dieser Zähler sich befindet. Diese Frage
ist nicht ganz unwichtig, wie ich finde. Das Beste ist, dieser Zähler,
so würde ich es erwarten, befindet sich direkt in der Encoderelektronik
und nicht irgendwo auf dem Weg zum Controller in irgendeinem Modul.

Gruß


----------



## Mitleser (6 Juli 2010)

*Lagebereichserweiterung*

Die Anzahl der Geberumdrehungen im Arbeitsbereich (Multiturnbereich) werden im Geber gezählt.

Mit der Lageverfolgung werden auch die Überläufe des Multiturnbereiches in die Position mit einebzogen und gespeichert. Dies wird jedoch nicht im Geber sondern im Regler verwaltet.


----------



## IBFS (6 Juli 2010)

Mitleser schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Geberumdrehungen im Arbeitsbereich (Multiturnbereich) werden im Geber gezählt.
> 
> Mit der Lageverfolgung werden auch die Überläufe des Multiturnbereiches in die Position mit einebzogen und gespeichert. Dies wird jedoch nicht im Geber sondern im Regler verwaltet.


 

Es ist schon ungewöhnlich, das man bei einer Absolutpositionierung
so große Strecken fährt, das es zu diesem Überschlag überhaupt kommt.
Ich denke, dass sollte man im Vorfeld durch ausreichende Genaugkeit des
Gebers und die richtige Wahl des Übersetzungverhältnisses beachten. 
Denn wenn der Servocontroller stribt, geht man normalerweise nicht
davon aus das dabei auch die Absolutposition des Motors hinüber ist.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Verpolt (6 Juli 2010)

Hallo



> Sinamics S120 Absolutencoder verliert Positionswerte bei POWER OFF



Nur mal nebenbei..

Ist den bei Power OFF noch genügend "Saft" am Controller (externe 24V-Versorgung ?) um das ganze zu speichern?

Oder war Power OFF anderst gemeint?


----------



## Mitleser (6 Juli 2010)

Ich bin deiner Meinung grundsätzlich sollte der Geber so ausgelegt sein das ein Überlauf nicht möglich ist. Bei Endlos drehenden Rundachsen ist dies jedoch teilweise nicht möglich.

Der Geberüberlauf wird meines Wissens bei Power Off (über die Restspannung) auf der CF-Card des Reglers gespeichert. Wird dieser getauscht wird auch der Wert mit der CF-Card im neuen Regler wieder übernommen. Hab dies aber noch nie getestet.


----------



## IBFS (6 Juli 2010)

Mitleser schrieb:


> Bei Endlos drehenden Rundachsen....


nimmt man doch keinen MULTITURN, weil das ja gar keinen Sinn hat. 
Da würde ich doch einen Singleturn-Absolut-Encoder verwenden.

Ansonsten mal so als Rechengröße:

INC/Umdrehung = 16384 (ILA-Servo Schneider)
Max. Umdr. bis zum Überlauf = 4096 U
Produkt = 67108864 = 2#100000000000000000000000000 (27bit)

- bei einer Spindelachse von 1mm/Umdrehung (was sehr wenig ist) komme ich da noch auf 4 Meter Verfahrweg bis zum Überschlag. 

- und bei einer Spindelachse von 10mm/Umdrehung komme ich da noch auf 40 Meter Verfahrweg bis zum Überschlag.

Ich sehe kaum eine Anwendung, wo ich das überschreiten würde.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Juli 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> nimmt man doch keinen MULTITURN, weil das ja gar keinen Sinn hat.
> ...


Ich bin recht froh, Multiturn-Motorgeber zu haben. Zum Prozess hin hab ich nämlich auch noch ein Getriebe zwischen. Und wenn da einer bei ausgeschalteter Maschine kurbelt, dann stünde ein Singleturn schon längst sonstwo - nur nicht mehr in der gleichen Hemisphäre.

tja, und trotzdem sind 4096 Umdrehungen nicht viel - dauert kaum anderthalb Minuten, bis der Motor einmal rundrum durch den Zahlenraum gefahren ist.


----------



## IBFS (6 Juli 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich bin recht froh, Multiturn-Motorgeber zu haben. Zum Prozess hin hab ich nämlich auch noch ein Getriebe zwischen.


 
muss zugeben, ich dachte da auch mehr an einen Encoder NACH dem Getriebe. 
Der hat dann bei mir nach dem Einschalten per "Bezugspunkt setzen" in den Aktualwert 
in den Controller geschrieben. Da geht natürlich nur, wenn die Umkehrlose gering ist.

Gruß

Frank


----------

